# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  σειρήνα ALL RIDE 28903 ερώτηση

## brasidas12

καλησπέρα. αγορασα την παρακατω σειρήνα για να την βαλω στο λεωφορείο για χαβαλέ. εχει 5 ηχους περιπολικου και 5 ηχους ζώων. το θεμα μου είναι πως όταν διαλέξεις έναν ηχο και τον βαλεις να παιξει,παιζει συνεχομενα και οκ για τον ηχο του περιπολικου αλλα στα ζωα με ενοχλεί και θελω να ρωτησω αν μπορω να κανω πατεντα και να του τοποθετήσω ένα κουμπι για να το παταω κ να παιζει οσο πατιέται το κουμπι. το ξερω ότι ζηταω πολλα αλλα αν μπορουσε να με βοηθησει καποιος πως να το κανω θα ημουν ευγνώμων  :Rolleyes: 









http://www.emimikos.gr/ALL-RIDE-28903/

----------

